# Magazine Back Issues Available



## Ray (Jul 11, 2009)

In order to "reclaim" some shelf space. I am making a bunch of back issues of AOS _Orchids_, IPA _Phalaenopsis_, and ODC _Orchid Digest_ magazines available *at no charge* to orchid societies (you only pay the cost of shipping). Those available may be ordered in the "Books" section of our online store.

Any not claimed in the next week will be made available to the public.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2009)

You ought to post this on the Orchid Guide Digest, Ray.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2009)

Good thought, Dot. Thanks!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried to order some so I could donate to my society, but could not figure out how to complete the order due to minimum order requirements. Can you explain what needs to be done? Thanks.

Susan


----------



## Ray (Jul 15, 2009)

Susan,

That was an aspect I had initially forgotten about. The minimum order requirement is now disabled.

At this point, only the _Phalaenopsis_ and _AOS Orchids_ are available.


----------

